# it was every man for himself and the devil take the hindmost



## Theseus (Jan 17, 2012)

Every man for himself (and the devil take the hindmost/and Devil take the hindmost).
Prov. Everyone has to fight for his or her own survival. (You can use this to describe an extremely competitive situation.) 
--At first we tried to help each other study for the exam, but soon it was every man for himself, and the devil take the hindmost. --The inventors tried to collaborate, agreeing to share the profits from their invention, but they grew so suspicious of each other that each began to work separately, and devil take the hindmost. :devil:
--When the ship began to sink, it was every man for himself _[particularly poignant in the light of the Costa Concordia cruise disaster_].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

"It was every man for himself" is usually translated straightforwardly as "ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του" (In lower register: "ο καθένας για την πάρτη του"), but in cases like the disasters, "ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω" (=Run for your lives, Save yourself if you can) is also used.

However, I don't think we have anything similar to the second part (...and the devil take the hindmost).

Edit: For the second part, we have "...και ο τελευταίος καίγεται" but it's not used usually together with the possible first parts.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Σαν συμπλήρωμα για έμφαση είναι η ουρά με τον διάολο. Π.χ. ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω και ό,τι θέλει ας γίνει / και γαία πυρί μιχθήτω. Το δεύτερο κάνει και ρίμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2012)

Ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω, και οι υπόλοιποι ας κόψουν το λαιμό τους (...and the rest of them may cut their own throat).


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 17, 2012)

*Εις οιωνός άριστος, αμύνεσθαι περί πάρτης!*


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2012)

Note on Cadmian's phrase: it's a paraphrase of "Εις οιωνός άριστος αμύνεσθαι περί *πάτρης*", and it is found in the _Iliad_ (One omen is best, to fight for one's country, book XII, verse 245). «Πάρτη» is slang for _oneself_, mentioned by drsiebenmal in #2. So, Cadmian's phrase would be translated as _One omen is best, to fight to save one's own ass._


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

Επειδή ό,τι μας λέει ο Θησέας είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον, μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να τα βάλουμε όλα μαζί κάτω από μια ομπρέλα για να τα βρίσκουμε μαζεμένα; 

Εγώ τις θέλω αυτές τις εκφράσεις και τις ευρηματικές αποδόσεις σας, αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμάμαι κάθε φορά ποια ήταν και πού. Μήπως μπορεί, παρακαλώ, να γίνει αυτό που προτείνω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Αμέ. Μέχρι κι εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις για μέχρι τώρα. Τίτλος και σύνδεσμος. Π.χ. για αυτό εδώ:

it was every man for himself and the devil take the hindmost<tab>http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10437

Τα βάζεις όλα μαζί σε ένα αρχείο Word και φροντίζω να γίνει στίκι. Βάζουμε και ελληνικά στα δεξιά, αν θέλετε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Άλλος τρόπος: Πατάς στο χρηστώνυμο του Θησέα *Theseus*, επιλέγεις *View Profile* και στο προφίλ, πάνω αριστερά, επιλέγεις *Find latest started threads*.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

Προτιμώ να μην παρεμβαίνω/επεμβαίνω στα του οίκου σας, νίκελ. Καλύτερα να το κάνει κάποιος μοδεράτορας... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Στα του οίκου μας δεν παρεμβαίνεις και δεν είναι δουλειά μοντεράτορα, χαμαλίκι είναι... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

Που θα κάνει πιο εύκολη την αναζήτηση εξαιρετικά χρήσιμων νημάτων... όμως! 

ΟΚ! Ξα σας για να θυμίσω και το άλλο νήμα. Αν βρω εγώ χρόνο θα το κάνω, αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω. Οπότε θα πίνω βασιλικό για να θυμάμαι πού είναι τα νήματα του Θησέα ή θα πάρω τη δική σου εκδοχή, δόκτορα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Εννοούσα ότι αυτό που προτείνει ο Νίκελ είναι στα πλαίσια των δυνατοτήτων όλων των μελών του φόρουμ να συνεισφέρουν, δεν χρειάζεται ειδικές ικανότητες ή μοντερατοριλίκι...


----------



## panadeli (Jan 22, 2012)

_Ο καθένας για την πάρτη του κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος_


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2012)

Στα κόμικς του Ντίσνεϋ, πάντως, πάντα η απόδοση ήταν "_ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω_", που αριστοτεχνικά παρακάμπτει το _man_, μιας το αρχικό ήταν, προφανώς, "_every duck for himself_".


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2012)

panadeli said:


> _Ο καθένας για την πάρτη του κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος_



+1. :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2012)

[...]

Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με τον Κ. Μητσοτάκη, η προέδρος της Δημοκρατικής Συμμαχίας, Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη, περιέγραψε με ζοφερά χρώματα το πολιτικό σκηνικό μιλώντας στην Πρωινή Ενημέρωση.

_Από τη μια στο ΠΑΣΟΚ, *ο καθένας είναι, για τον εαυτό του και ο θεός για όλους* και από την άλλη, όταν οι βουλευτές της ΝΔ, είδαν τη στάση των συναδέλφων τους στο ΠΑΣΟΚ, σηκώθηκαν και έφυγαν._

[...]

Από το σημερινό Έθνος

Και εδώ οι δηλώσεις της Μπακογιάννη στο Web TV της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης (η συγκεκριμένη φράση ακούγεται στο 03:10 περίπου).


----------

